# Witch Jars



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Here is a basic witch jar tute.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice how to, Simple and effective haunting technique!


----------



## Scarecrow (Dec 11, 2008)

Great how to on the jars but what I kept finding myself doing was looking at all the props in the backround. Your basement sure looks a lot different now than in the first video Of yours I saw. I think it was the paper mache tree if I remember correctly. Anyway keep up the good work and I look forward to the new Haunt Cast every month I Have been a devoted listener since the first show.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks for the how-to HauntCast. Nice work!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

hauntcast, I am reporting you to the WalMart Corporation, who has demanded that every American live within a 20 minute drive of a Walmart.


----------



## Dr. Scarecrow (Mar 14, 2011)

Very cool.


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

nice job. a hint on the paint splattering..use a nearly empty bottle and it will automatically splatter unless you shake it down too much. if you only have full bottles you can get a package of the travel size hba containers from dollar tree. alternatively, you could also use the mini spray bottles that lens cleaner, disc cleaner, body sprays etc come in for this


----------



## Halloween Cats (Jan 30, 2011)

Meow,

I like the painting, but I think it might get in the way of filling the jars with things, and I defiantly think they should be filled. The easiest thing being bouncy balls that look like eyes, their cheap and light enough not to be a weight problem. 

Just my thoughts...


----------

